

Chrome Extension claims to let you view hidden Facebook Photos - hoers
http://getpicturebook.com

======
hoers
It's currently removed from chrome webstore, apparently it used the Facebook
ID in Graph Search, here's an article from the dailydot:
[http://www.dailydot.com/technology/facebook-app-reveals-
phot...](http://www.dailydot.com/technology/facebook-app-reveals-photos/)

